# Please help to adjust the country time of my G-Shock



## Sebastian Torres (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi, I recently bought a G-Shock G5600E Tough Solar (non atomic) with the module 3160, and I cannot adjust the country time properly because I live in Venezuela and the time zone here is -4.5 (it was -4 before it was changed in 2007). I set the time under Santiago de Chile (-4 City Code: SCL) but that makes the World Time function display the wrong time in every city. 

Here is the City Code for reference: (I won't show all the cities, of course)

DEN - Denver - -7
MEX - Mexico City - -6
CHI - Chicago - -6
MIA - Miami - 5
YTO - Toronto - 5
NYC - New York - 5
SCL - Santiago - 4
YHZ - Halifax - 4
YYT - St. Johns - -3.5
RIO - Rio de Janeiro - -3
RAI - Praia - -1
UTC - 0
LIS - Lisbon - 0
LON - London - 0
MAD - Madrid - +1
PAR - Paris - +1

What can I do?? Is there any trick or an easy way to do it properly and I haven't just figured it out yet?? :think:


----------



## xGGAx (May 22, 2010)

Hi Sebastian and welcome,
Unfortunately there is nothing you can do. Not even the newest modules include this setting for Venezuela. To be honest I didn't even know Venezuela had changed its UTC differential.


----------



## dimitribouras (Jan 19, 2010)

I own the same exact model Solar G5600E watch. You need to use Santiago, Chile as your "home" time. There is no other alternative. Santiago, Chile is the "closest" city that you can use that has your "home time". Once you do that all the other world times will be set. The only other thing that you need to do is to set your home time for DST "if" the home country that you choose does have DST. If it does not have DST, then don't activate DST. 
You also need to go thru each city to see which one that you should activate DST. Some cities do not have DST while others do. You can use this link that I've attached here to see which cities have and don't have DST.
Here's the link:
http://www.worldtimezone.com/


----------



## Sebastian Torres (Feb 27, 2007)

dimitribouras said:


> I own the same exact model Solar G5600E watch. You need to use Santiago, Chile as your "home" time. There is no other alternative. Santiago, Chile is the "closest" city that you can use that has your "home time". Once you do that all the other world times will be set. The only other thing that you need to do is to set your home time for DST "if" the home country that you choose does have DST. If it does not have DST, then don't activate DST.
> You also need to go thru each city to see which one that you should activate DST. Some cities do not have DST while others do. You can use this link that I've attached here to see which cities have and don't have DST.
> Here's the link:
> http://www.worldtimezone.com/


I use SCL as a home time indeed, but the problem is that my UTC differential is -4.5 and SCL is -4, so there will always be thirty minutes of difference in every time zone.

I thought there was a solution for this but it seems there's nothing to do...

Thanks anyway!


----------



## dimitribouras (Jan 19, 2010)

I also noticed the same thing with my Solar G5600E. My watch shows Venezuela as being -4 hours GMT, but in reality Venezuela is -4 1/2 hours GMT. At some point in time, el gobierno de Venezuela changed the time to a -30 minute differencia on top of the -4 horas GMT that it had. The only way that you can correct this is by "remembering" that every other time zone on your watch is either +30 minutes or -30 minutes time difference from what's actually listed on your watch.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sebastian Torres said:


> What can I do?? Is there any trick or an easy way to do it properly and I haven't just figured it out yet?? :think:


i would say, if you don't need the world time feature, simply ignore it. if you do, it is probably the easiest way to get a second watch, set a wrong time for venezuela and have correct world time instead (kind of silly, i know :roll: ).

alternatively you could buy a digital watch (casio or different brand) that has *no* world time but only a second timezone. lots of digital watches have this feature and the advantage is, that the two times can be set independently to whatever time is required, no pre-programmed code is to be followed.

casio really need to fix this annoying bug, but maybe they haven't even recognized the venezuela 0.5 hour offset yet....:think:

cheers


----------



## Sebastian Torres (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, after some time thinking about it, I came with the best possible solution, though it's not perfect. As I said before, I had set the home time to SCL which is -4 but I had to add or sustract half an hour of every city code I would look at. That's kind of annoying, so I set the home time to St. Johns (YYT) which is -3.5 and to compensate the hour left I went to the World Time mode and turned on the DST on every city code, so now I have the correct time for every UTC differential. Of course it's not a perfect solution because I'd have to add mentally one hour to the cities that have actual DST but that doesn't bug me at all, after all I need the World Time as a reference point for other cities' time and I also find easier to mentally add one hour than adding or sustracting 30 minutes.


----------



## reed420 (Mar 1, 2010)

I never would have thought of that workaround ... :-! NICE JOB !!!!!!
I agree I feel it is easier to just mentally add 1hr for DST than to have to add or subtract .5hr for every city on the list. o| I bet you went crazy trying to figure this one out.  

A BIG CONGRATS to you & ENJOY YOUR NEW WATCH!!!


----------



## RiseOfTheAnts (Mar 17, 2009)

Sebastian Torres said:


> What can I do?? Is there any trick or an easy way to do it properly and I haven't just figured it out yet?? :think:


You could buy a watch where you can set the time differential instead of a city code (which IMHO is the only right way of implementing the WT feature), e.g. a Mudman.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

I think the problem is that the Venezuela timezone change is from 2007, while the G-5600 and it's module date from 2002... I don't think you can blame Casio for not including the Venezuela timezone in the World Time table...

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Sebastian Torres (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks! It took me a little to figure it out, 'cause I'm not good on maths, but I'm glad I could solve this problem. I wish this can help anybody else living in Venezuela who has the same issue with this odd UTC differential.


----------



## Karo (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi all guys, 

G-Shock model # GA-110MB-1ADR I bought was delivered today in Cambodia. I got trouble with Home city time because no city code for Cambodia in the city code table. However, is it ok to use Bangkok? If it is ok, how to make change?

Thx b4 hand


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

Karo said:


> G-Shock model # GA-110MB-1ADR I bought was delivered today in Cambodia. I got trouble with Home city time because no city code for Cambodia in the city code table. However, is it ok to use Bangkok? If it is ok, how to make change?


Is Bangkok in the same time zone as your location in Cambodia? (According to timeanddate.com it looks as if all of Cambodia is UTC +7.)

If so, follow the instructions at the bottom of page 1 of the manual to set the home city as Bangkok: http://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw5146.pdf


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

If Bangkok has the same timezone then Cambodia: no problem!

Just go to home time Screen and press and hold Adjust.
Cycle with mode until the City code blinks.
Then you choose a City code with your time Zone (i.e. BKK).
Im not shure if DST is used in Cambodia. If yes you have to enable it before setting the time.

If you do something wrong with home time the only result will be a out of sync world time Display.
The displayed home time will still remain as you set it. 



Karo said:


> Hi all guys,
> 
> G-Shock model # GA-110MB-1ADR I bought was delivered today in Cambodia. I got trouble with Home city time because no city code for Cambodia in the city code table. However, is it ok to use Bangkok? If it is ok, how to make change?
> 
> Thx b4 hand


----------

